# Is it possible she pulled a muscle or sprained her back leg?



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so i noticed yesterday my pup started not using her back leg much. Also she had spent about an hour running behind the tractor while we were feeding cows, which is more than shes run before. So I am hoping she just pulled a muscle or sprained it a bit. she drags her toes on it. the vet told me to just try to keep her from doing much on it for a couple days and see if it heals up. anyone else had this issue?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How old is she? Do you have a crate? It's my understanding from what I've learned here that in this situation minimal activity is best and sometimes the best way to get that is in a crate. But I'm sure others will jump on with the best advice.
I hope she heals quickly. Poor girl.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

yes I call it her kennel lol. I have been keeping her in there except to go potty. She hates it but i figure its the best way i can keep her immobile. She is about 5-6 months by estimate.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

shewerewolf said:


> yes I call it her kennel lol. I have been keeping her in there except to go potty. She hates it but i figure its the best way i can keep her immobile. She is about 5-6 months by estimate.


Yes, she could have pulled something but also could have a torn ligament, luxating patellas or even hip dysplasia. So after a few days of crate rest if there isn't improvements your vet will probably suggest further testing. I hope it is just a sprain or pull though...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: crate rest for 5-7 days and she should get better in about a day or so but you want to keep them quiet for longer to properly heal. If it still bothers her then it could be something more serious. My dogs get injuries all the time because the dog sports almost everyday. Crate rest works wonders!


----------

